# Squeek when I shift from park



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I gotta squeek when I shift from park into reverse and one when the car shifts from 1st into second. I'm pretty sure its the engine mounts....Is there anyway to lubricate the mounts so they wont squeek, is it a good idea?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

yes I have the same squeeks. most probably a crack in tranny or passenger side mount.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

crack in the tranny? I don't leak fluid or anything


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

no.  crack in transmission mount or passenger side mount. crack in rubber inserts. try lubricating. it should help to prolong mounts life and might eliminate the squeak.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Any suggestions on what I should use? thanks for the help


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

any grease is fine. but you should use high temp grease especially on rear mount because it's close to exhaust. and exhaust is hot. every grease should say what's the max temperature. 400F grease should do it.exhaust gases are about 600F. but since exhaust does not touch rear mount then 400F grease should work fine. 

I haven't done research on mount lubricating greases. maybe there are some special greases.


----------

